# Well water ?



## HUKIT (Nov 27, 2009)

I always buy bottled water for my weekly water changes but it gets rather expensive. I have a water softener for my well water does the salt effect the fish? I have tested the water it contains no ammonia, nitrite or nitrates... My only concern was the water softener.

Thanks


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm on well water as well but don't have the softener. The only time I use bottled water is after heavy rains and it the water gets a little brown. The softener won't impact your fish but may affect the buffering ability. Have you checked your GH or KH?


----------



## RobinA (Feb 17, 2009)

HUKIT said:


> I always buy bottled water for my weekly water changes but it gets rather expensive. I have a water softener for my well water does the salt effect the fish? I have tested the water it contains no ammonia, nitrite or nitrates... My only concern was the water softener.
> 
> Thanks


Jeez, I have well water and considered it a fish keeping godsend. No chlorine. We also have a softener attached to the hot water, so I use the soft water and then let it cool. The ph is very high, but I have had luck with most fish I have tried - except platies. I can't budge the ph no matter what I do. If I shock the tank it goes down to an unhealthy level and then is up the next day again.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

One thing I like about ours...is the low PH. Makes it perfect for discs and rays. ;o)


----------



## dish418 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have well water also. Im in the process of buy and seting up my new tank. My question is are there fish that will do better in well water? or do i need to condition it? and if so, is there anything special I will need (ie special filters). Thanks


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

No special equipment is needed. Depending on your water parameters, certain species will do better with the well water such as blackwater species like discs, angels, cardinals, etc.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

IMHO any water fit for human consumption is fine for any planted tank including marine tanks with the possible exception of coral reef tanks. Even chlorine/chloramine is no problem with my planted tanks because I just replace evaporative water as opposed to doing much larger water changes.

I think your tank will be fine.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

There is nothing unique about well water. It is either hard, soft or somewhere in between. The pH is high, low or somewhere in between. The mineral content is just whatever it happens to be where you are. I am on well water that my municipality pumps and the only thing they do to it is add some chlorine. The next town over has a lake to supply water. They get a bit more variation in nitrates because farm runoff affects their lake. Other than the nitrate variation, our waters are close to the same. If I had my own well it might be harder to get the details of the mineral content of my water but otherwise, it would be coming from the same aquifer and thus the same basic water.


----------

